# Mcpl Gavin Albert Griffith 3 RCR



## Jarnhamar (9 May 2019)

Retired, MCpl 3RCR
Suddenly at the Pembroke Regional Hospital on Saturday May 4, 2019 at the age of 31 years. Gavin Griffiths of Petawawa, Dear son of Marva Griffiths of Sault Ste. Marie and Peter Griffiths Jr. Of Toronto. Loved father of Lyla Berrea. Dear brother of Jodi Griffiths, Waterdown ON, Kelly Sinnock (Hub), Burlington, Danielle Griffiths (James Price), Oshawa and Christopher Griffiths, Winnipeg. Sadly missed by nieces and nephews Liam, Emily, Olivia, Kean, Dylan, Lucy and Gabe. A Service to celebrate Gavin’s Life will be held on Friday May 10, 2019 at 2:00 p.m. in St. Francis of Assisi Chapel, 9 Festubert Blvd., Garrison Petawawa, followed by cremation. Final Interment Mt. Pleasant Cemetery, Toronto. In memory of Gavin, donations to the Canadian Mental Health Association would be appreciated. Arrangements in care of the MURPHY FUNERAL HOME, Pembroke. Condolences, tributes, donations 



 Service 

Friday, May 10th, 2019 2:00pm

St. Francis of Assisi Chapel,

Festubert Blvd. and Arras Road

PETAWAWA, ON





https://www.murphyfuneralhome.ca/book-of-memories/3827746/Griffiths-Gavin+Albert/


----------



## OldSolduer (10 May 2019)

RIP soldier


----------



## Good2Golf (10 May 2019)

Rest In Peace, soldier.  PRO PATRIA


----------

